# Food Safety News Fri 2/21/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 21, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 2/21/2020 4:01 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* ‘It ruined my life’, says woman infected by Listeria in South African outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 21, 2020 12:05 am A South African woman who was temporarily paralyzed after being diagnosed with listeriosis has described how she doesn’t recognize the person staring back in the mirror. Petra Bischoff was admitted to the hospital in May 2017 and diagnosed with Listeria meningitis. She was in the ICU for nearly a month with 20 days on ventilator...  Continue Reading

* USDA completes equivalency audits for the Netherlands, Ireland and Costa Rica*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 21, 2020 12:04 am Non-ambulatory veal slaughtered in the Netherlands will no longer be exported to the United States. Dr. C.J.M. Bruschke, the chief veterinary officer for the Netherlands, has promised to keep veal calves that cannot walk from entering the U.S. food supply. USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service recently completed on-site audits of the meat inspections systems...  Continue Reading


* Study finds that raw milk cheese is a safety concern*
By News Desk on Feb 21, 2020 12:02 am Raw milk products are a safety concern for consumers, according to a recent study. Cheese made with unpasteurized milk is a safety concern because of possible contamination with foodborne pathogens, the study by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, Division of Food Processing Science and Technology, and the Institute for Food Safety and Health, Illinois...  Continue Reading


* Source of E. coli increase in EU being investigated*
By News Desk on Feb 21, 2020 12:01 am A foodborne source is one route being investigated as part of an increase of E. coli in Europe. Between 2017 and 2019, the National Reference Centre for multidrug-resistant gram-negative bacteria and German health officials detected an increase in oxacillinase-244 (OXA-244)-producing E. coli. European authorities said the increase in cases of a difficult-to-detect carbapenemase (OXA-244) in...  Continue Reading


* Silani brand mozzarella balls recalled because of E. coli concerns*
By News Desk on Feb 20, 2020 07:06 pm Silani Sweet Cheese Ltd. has recalled mozzarella balls because they are potentially contaminated with E. coli. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) advisory, posted Feb. 14, says the product was distributed to retail stores nationwide. Recalled product: Brand Name Common Name Size UPC Code(s) on Product Silani Mozzarella Ball 260 g 0 65052 51369 4...  Continue Reading


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 21, 2020)

You can't make cheese without enzymes and enzymes are destroyed by pasteurization.

UHT pasteurized milk is unsuitable for making cheese.


----------

